# Need 20 inch Jointer/planer in Des Moines, IA



## ZachinIowa (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello, I'm making an altar and have two bookmatched slabs. I'm planning on flattening them with a router sled but would be happy to pay someone with a 20 inch jointer (or planer with a sled) to do the job for me. It would save me hours of building the sled and doing the work myself. Anyone in Des Moines, IA that can help?


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

Try Luke Ulrich at great planes millwork 
1207 Lincoln Highway
Nevada, Iowa 50201
515-231-6259
https://www.greatplanesmillwork.com/

He has a 30" buss planer and at least a 12" crescent jointer. Not sure if he takes slab flattening jobs but its worth a call.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Search for CNC services in your area as well.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Search for CNC services in your area as well.
> 
> - Rich
> </blockquote
> pretty slick


----------



## ZachinIowa (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks, I'll give Luke a call. I never thought about CNC, I'll do a little research there as well.


----------



## ZachinIowa (Apr 29, 2020)

> Try Luke Ulrich at great planes millwork
> 1207 Lincoln Highway
> Nevada, Iowa 50201
> 515-231-6259
> ...


Thanks for the tip! He has a planer sled and said he would do it for a $75/hour shop rate. Probably saves me 6-8 hours plus the cost of the jig materials.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

> Try Luke Ulrich at great planes millwork
> 1207 Lincoln Highway
> Nevada, Iowa 50201
> 515-231-6259
> ...


Glad it worked out.


----------

